# Separate overload relay



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you looking for a motor starter in it's own enclosure? If so, just order it as you want it. If you are trying to mount this in a control cabinet on din rail, you can buy an IEC starter, or contactor with separate motor circuit protector.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm mounting in a cabinet. Can you show me a link to a separate motor circuit protector that does not require that it be used with a particular make / model of contactor or motor starter? My contactor is a 3-pole Seimens rated for 50A with a 240VAC coil. Approx 2" cube.

Thanks


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

www.automationdirect.com you should be able to find all your components there, even seperate overloads, pushbuttons, lights, that got almost everything where it comes to motor control


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Motor Saver makes a good programmable unit.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Automation Direct is where I saw all the "...must be used with XYZ contactor..."


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Overload relays can be purchased as stand alone products or as integrated relays for contactor mounting. Most integrated relays have adapters that allow them to be used as stand alone OL relays. Here is a picture of a stand alone OL relay.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

All IEC style Over Load Relays that I am aware of will have an accessory available that allows you to mount and wire the relay separately. It's usually listed in the back portion of whatever catalog section is devoted to OLRs. 

In this photo, the lighter unit is the OLR, the dark gray part is the base mounting accessory.









Many NEMA style OLRs do not offer that option, they were only made to mount directly to the contactors. That was because some people thought there really was no other legitimate use for them, so those mfrs didn't bother designing a stand-alone base.


----------

